# This is great!!



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

What a pleasant surprise to find a TB forum on this site!! I, like many fellow members, have been following the TB issue for several years--basically since it was announced as a major concern in the 90's. My current and past schooling (Fisheries and Wildlife management, and now Veterinary Medicine) has allowed me to attend numerous lectures by "experts", and I have had many problems with what they are trying to convey. Perhaps I now have an adequate outlet for those problems. I am looking forward to discussing/debating this issue, welcome to the site, and thank you very much for contributing your time and effort to answer our questions. I feel the TB issue has not been properly discussed with the general public. Education is a key aspect to solving any problem such as this, and in my opinion, was left out of the solution. Your contribution here is a major step in the right direction.

Again, welcome to the site and thank you very much 

DaYoop


----------

